# 1994 Europa Motorhome



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Any idea where one can get one fixed. It won't start  Am asking on behalf of a friend .

Many thanks


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Find out what kind of engine it has in it, then find a shop where they service that make. It will be an expensive tow!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Did a small amount of research, and the closest I found was a 95, with several other newer ones. Apparently they came with Chevrolet power trains, either 350 or 454.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

followinghim said:


> Any idea where one can get one fixed. It won't start  Am asking on behalf of a friend .
> 
> Many thanks


Where is it located? I see your location says UK so that would make a difference if your friend is in England or something or somewhere over here. Any competent mechanic should be able to fix it though. There's nothing special about it that should need any particular type of technician.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

followinghim said:


> Any idea where one can get one fixed. It won't start  Am asking on behalf of a friend .
> 
> Many thanks


Will the starter spin the motor over?


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Our friends are in IL. I will ask for more details. They bought it, drove it home and it hasn't started since


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

They have tried to find someone to look at it and no-one is interested


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I would ask in online RV forums. I also see there is a yahoo group for Europa Motorhomes.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I know folks that say they can't get a Veterinarian to look at their animals are often the same folks that won't pay their Vet bill or complain about the cost. Perhaps this is also true of mechanics.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

followinghim said:


> They have tried to find someone to look at it and no-one is interested


Are they trying to get a mechanic out to their home, or are they willing to tow it to the shop? Any mechanic should be able to fix it, but they may not want to because they're not aware that it's such a common engine. Maybe when they call they should say it's a "Chevy truck" with whatever engine it has.

It may also be a space issue for mechanics that don't want it taking up their whole shop. Look for a heavy truck mechanic in the area...but make sure they will work on a gas engine. Chances are, it's not the engine anyway. Probably something electrical.

A lot of motorhomes are manufactured right next door in northern Indiana, so there are a lot of motorhome specialists up that way. RV dealerships usually have service departments. They tend to be more expensive than any other mechanic, but it's probably not an very involved repair so it's worth having them take a look if there's one close by.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for all the responses. 
This is what I have heard back from our friend:

*Hubby can't find out what engine it is. It's either a 5.7 Chevy or 5.9 Chrysler. We don't even know if it is fuel-injected or not. The original engine was, but not sure about this one. The battery is sending juice to the coil, but no sparks are coming out of the coil to the distributor. The coil is new. *

*FYI, Hubby drove it over 24 hours bringing it home and it started just fine. The key must be turned on and then a button must be pressed. It will turn over, but that's it. I hope that is some help*.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would replace the coil and see if that works. New coils go bad sometimes, too. Sometimes they're installed wrong and that causes them to fail faster, and sometimes they're just defective.

The Chevy 5.7 is commonly called the 350 and it's a great engine that every mechanic has worked on because there are so many of them out there and they've been around forever and last a long time. The Chrysler one is also quite common and has been around a while. Very unlikely that the engine is the problem anyway. Engines rarely work one day and then just stop working the next. That sounds more like an electrical issue, which the coil would be.

If you know the town where it's located I might be able to point you in the right direction. I belong to an RV service club that has a directory of qualified service centers all over the U.S. They would still be better off with a local non-dealer mechanic in terms of price, but if they can't get anyone to look at it, the RV people might be the only way.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you so much. I have passed your information on.


----------

